
Why are there so few women programmers? - webology
http://scripting.com/2013/08/19/whyArentThereMoreWomenProgrammers
======
cafard
I was thinking yesterday about a couple of women I met almost 25 years ago in
a sysadmin class. Both had started programming about 25 years before that, in
the days of punch cards and 1" tape. One said that her employer had a window
from its machine room onto an NYC sidewalk. Passers by could watch the
operators load the cards and hang the tapes, and then could watch as tapes
spun and lights blinked. An ABEND would causes the tapes and lights to stop in
front of a crowd of curious pedestrians. You didn't, she said, want to be the
one whose code ABENDed. So women programmers go way back.

~~~
acdha
_Way_ back: if you're a programmer, you should know who Grace Hopper was:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grace_Hopper#UNIVAC](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grace_Hopper#UNIVAC)

------
nailer
> Programming is a very modal activity. To be any good at it you have to
> focus. And be very patient. I imagine it's a lot like sitting in a blind
> waiting for a rabbit to show up so you can grab it and bring it home for
> dinner.

He's not putting it very well, but there may be valid reasons why male and
female brain chemistry cause them to be slanted towards particular
professions. Or not.

Unfortunately the poster is now being attacked by angry people who believe men
shouldn't write about gender issues.

------
msoad
I've submitted this but I'm not supporting his view at all.

